# Plant only tank... heater and filter?



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

If I am setting up a 10g tank just for growing out plants with NO STOCK in it, do I need a filter and heater?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll let others answer about the heater. You can get away with no filter. You should supply some circulation from a powerhead, though.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Depends on the temperature of the water, I would suggest a heater becuase most of the plants we grow are from the tropicals. Warm temperature would help them grow a lot better.

You really don't need a filter, as long as there are some current in the water, you'll be fine.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Wouldnt a powerhead be too powerful for a 10g tank? What size powerhead was everyone thinking?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Get a mini power head... Aquarium Water Pumps/Mini at Big Al's Online=


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Heater yes, as mentioned most plants are tropical.

You need circulation so a filter or a powerhead would be good for that. I think a filter can often be cheaper than a powerhead, and an HOB would be less visible in the tank than a powerhead.

A powerhead like an aquaclear 20 can have the flow turned down.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Powerhead and heater would be a fantastic option. Although I've kept plants in a tank without either, they do so much better with them.

They are not tools you need to have right away. I'd get the heater first though and then save for the powerhead if you are tight on money.

I use an AC 20 (HOB) on my 10g and love it. You can adjust it from waterfall to trickle. Cheap and works very well.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I used this combo product from Hydor on a planted El Natural tank. It is called a "Thermopump". It is rated for tanks from 5 to 15 gallons so the water flow is not overwhelming:

Hydor EKIP 200 Thermopump 50 Watt - Marine Depot - Marine and Reef Aquarium Super Store

Without movement from fish, filter or waterpump the heat and any fertilizers will not be evenly dispersed throughout the tank. I found this to be a good dual purpose unit for a simple setup.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Mud Pie Mama - How do you like that EKIP thermopump? They look perfect for el natural setups.... But it looks like they are being discontinued by the manufacturer.

Do you have any problems with it? Does it maintain even/correct heat? Is it noisy?

Thanks!


----------

